# WESTERN PA - Feb. 19-20



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

*SEE YOU THERE!*

Western Pennsylvania Beekeeping Seminar (REGISTRATION)

*Friday, February 19 *

7:00 - 8:00 PM 
International Beekeeping - Dr. Marion Ellis 
PANEL: Successful Beekeeping in 2010 
Craig Cella 
Bob Jenereski 
Bob McMillin 
Warren Miller 


*Saturday, February 20 *

Morning Session 
8:00 AM - Registration 
8:25 .... Welcome - Lee Miller 
8:30 .... Bee Biology - Dr. Marion Ellis 
9:15 .... The Health of Honey Bees - Dr. Nancy Ostiguy 
10:00 .... Break 
10:30 .... National Honey Board Update 
10:45 .... The State of Beekeeping in Pennsylvania - Karen Roccasecca 
11:00 .... Pesticides and Honeybees: What We Know Thus Far - Dan Schmehl 
11:30 .... Beekeeping in Michigan - Mel Disselkoen 
12:00 .... Lunch 

Afternoon Break-Out Sessions 

1:15 - 2:15 PM 
A) Living with Varroa in Cold Climates and Effects of Oxalic Acid - Dr. Marion Ellis 
B) Chemical-Free Beekeeping - Mel Disselkoen 
C) Tricks of the Trade II - Craig Cella 
D) Marketing and Management Ideas - Jon Laughner 

2:25 - 3:25 PM 
E) Northern Queen Rearing - John McKellup 
F) The Why’s & How’s of Sustainable Beekeeping - Dr. Nancy Ostiguy 
G) Effects of Pesticides on Honeybees Forum - Dan Schmehl 
H) Enjoying the Goodness of Honey - Mary Alice Gettings 

3:30 - 4:30 PM 
I) Managing Bees for Comb Honey Production - Dr. Marion Ellis 
J) Splitting and Feeding Honey Bees - Mel Disselkoen 
K) Tricks of the Trade III - Craig Cella 
L) Practical Answers for Beginners - Warren Miller & Lee Miller


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Can't wait until this weekend!


----------

